# Trying something different!



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

It's nothing extraordinary like deer brain stew or caul fat wrapped meat balls, like wyogoob would cook up. For me it's different than little tender steaks. I was lucky enough this past Friday to harvest a buck on the archery hunt, and decided to try some smoke the tenderloins. We'll see how it turns out. I used Gumbo's wonderful brisket rub recipe (which I did try it on a brisket from Costco and was incredible and moist) to season it and layed some bacon slices on top.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Looks delicious!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Caul fat wrapped meat balls? yer killin me 

Hey, that looks great. More pics elkmule123.

.


----------



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

Where are the pictures from the mountain ? Saw the buck at home but mountain shots are always better.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> Caul fat wrapped meat balls? yer killin me
> 
> Hey, that looks great. More pics elkmule123.
> 
> .


I don't have any pics of the finished product, it didn't last long after I pulled it out of the smoker. :mrgreen: I can tell ya that it was nice and moist with a wonderful smoky flavor. The caul fat wrapped meat balls was actually from a episode on the "Meat Eater". Luckily my daughter didn't see this episode, she did see the one where he took bone marrow from a femur of a moose to "flavor" his moose steaks. She wanted to try the marrow so I took an elk femur and cut it into 1 inch pieces and roasted it. Needless to say, I'm now a fan of waxy consistency. -O,-

I do have this picture of the buck. ;-)


----------

